# My Halloween Make-up



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

*So this is my long overdue post. I haven't been around in awhile and I was told that a few people were waiting to see some of the images I touched up in Photoshop. Here's the links, Hope you guys like them. :zombie: *

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q196/Deathinthereaper/2007Make-uptrial-photoshopedmake-up.jpg
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q196/Deathinthereaper/2007Make-uptrial-Photoshopedmake-1.jpg


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks great. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

that looks awsome! how'd you get the eye effect?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL You know we are haunters when we look at something like that and say- That's beautiful!


----------



## Corpse (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nicely done, if you plan on doing this a second time, i would suggest:

1. Less distinguishable line around the black cloth, more of a torn flesh "bumpy" look.

2. More highlights and shadows on the other areas of the face.

3. Overall completeness of hair/costuming/eyes/teeth etc...

This is a very high quality makeup job that is kickass! Nicely done.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice effect with the contacts also. nicely done!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I liked it even better in person, lol. Was it still in good shape when you took it off?


----------

